# Soundbar not working with Tivo Mini



## kjd214 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi all. Apologies if this has been touched on or answered in another thread. First post for me. I did a quick search to see if anyone has asked already, but came up empty. Hoping to get some help on connecting my soundbar to my Tivo Mini.

The Tivo Mini does not have component outputs that would connect to the soundbar I currently have. The only inputs my soundbar has are two different inputs for yellow/red component cables, and an S/PDIF input. The HDMI cable is going directly from my TV into the Tivo Mini.

Is there a special cable I would have to use to hook into the "Component" or "A/V" outputs in the back of the Tivo Mini?


----------



## Marty1781 (Jan 2, 2004)

kjd214 said:


> Hi all. Apologies if this has been touched on or answered in another thread. First post for me. I did a quick search to see if anyone has asked already, but came up empty. Hoping to get some help on connecting my soundbar to my Tivo Mini.
> 
> The Tivo Mini does not have component outputs that would connect to the soundbar I currently have. The only inputs my soundbar has are two different inputs for yellow/red component cables, and an S/PDIF input. The HDMI cable is going directly from my TV into the Tivo Mini.
> 
> Is there a special cable I would have to use to hook into the "Component" or "A/V" outputs in the back of the Tivo Mini?


Hi, just to be clear, the term "component" refers to video, not audio. Your question refers to the need for analog/RCA audio outputs, not video outputs.

You have a couple of options. Purchase a set of "breakout" cables from Tivo.com or Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Mini-Com...P39M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1418075882&sr=8-1

These will plug into the single combined analog output on the back of the Mini and transform it into both analog audio and video RCA connections. You can then connect just the analog audio plugs (red and white) to your soundbar and leave the current HDMI connection for video.

Alternatively, you can purchase a device such as the following:

http://www.amazon.com/J-Tech-Digita...ER0E/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1418075572&sr=8-3

This will extract the audio from the HDMI connection and give you both analog (red + white) and SPDIF plugs, either of which you can use to connect your soundbar to. In addition to your current HDMI cable, you will also need another HDMI cable ($5 on Amazon if you don't have an extra one lying around) to complete the connection if you decide to go this route.


----------



## kjd214 (Dec 8, 2014)

Marty1781 said:


> Hi, just to be clear, the term "component" refers to video, not audio. Your question refers to the need for analog/RCA audio outputs, not video outputs.
> 
> You have a couple of options. Purchase a set of "breakout" cables from Tivo.com or Amazon.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, thanks Marty1781! That's extremely helpful!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Does your TV have a SPDIF output? If so then connect that to the sound bar and you'll get sound from everything you play on the TV, whether it's from the Mini, internal tuner or other devices like a Chromecast, Roku, etc...


----------



## cmeinck (Sep 18, 2003)

Most TVs won't output 5.1 from a toslink connection. Sony and Vizio are two that will on newer TVs. I've had success with this switch from Monoprice. You plug your TiVo mini and any other devices into the switch and output the audio to your soundbar. I'm using an Xbox One, Roku and TiVo mini  all output 5.1 to my Vizio soundbar.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

He's talking about using red/white RCA connections, which are stereo anyway, so the lack of 5.1 from the TV is probably not a big deal.


----------



## kjd214 (Dec 8, 2014)

Dan203 said:


> He's talking about using red/white RCA connections, which are stereo anyway, so the lack of 5.1 from the TV is probably not a big deal.


Thanks Dan203 and cmeinck. Dan203 - I'll have to check to see if the TV has a SPDIF output. It's a Panasonic plasma...probably 4 years old or so.

Also, I'm not opposed to NOT using red/white RCA connections. Any advice on what will give me the best sound experience (including 5.1) would be very helpful.

I actually have an Onkyo 7.1 channel surround sound waiting in the wings (just moved into a new home...soundbar will have to do for now), so the switch suggestions is extremely helpful as well. Although I guess if everything goes through the surround sound receiver, that acts like a natural switch?


----------



## Marty1781 (Jan 2, 2004)

kjd214 said:


> Thanks Dan203 and cmeinck. Dan203 - I'll have to check to see if the TV has a SPDIF output. It's a Panasonic plasma...probably 4 years old or so.
> 
> Also, I'm not opposed to NOT using red/white RCA connections. Any advice on what will give me the best sound experience (including 5.1) would be very helpful.
> 
> I actually have an Onkyo 7.1 channel surround sound waiting in the wings (just moved into a new home...soundbar will have to do for now), so the switch suggestions is extremely helpful as well. Although I guess if everything goes through the surround sound receiver, that acts like a natural switch?


First thing you need to figure out is if your tv has a SPDIF out and if so, does it output 5.1 sound? If yes and yes, then just use the SPDIF connection and you're done. If yes and no, then you need to decide if you are ok with just feeding 2-channel audio to your soundbar.

The other thing you should look into is if your tv has analog RCA outputs (or a headphone jack) as these could also be used to connect to your soundbar.

Unless you need to connect multiple HDMI devices to your soundar, then a switch is not needed.

Without knowing your tv's specific configuration, it seems to me the easiest path is to just simply get the breakout cables for now and feed 2 channel audio to your soundbar. It's only temporary until you get your 7.1 receiver. And yes, the receiver will act as/has a built in switch so no point in purchasing a second switch that will only be in use for a short amount of time.


----------

